# How would you introduce a newbie to classical music?



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm interested in hearing how you would introduce a newcomer who is interested in exploring the vast world of classical music, assuming they haven't heard anything but some pop-culture pieces (Für Elise, Blue Danube, ect.)

I would show them some of Mozart's arias from his operas, Dvorak's 9th and Beethoven's 5th. The first two are very melodic and the third introduces the concept of motivic development and has a satisfying minor to major modulation over the course of the piece.

Now what would you do?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2016)

Send him to a Certified Atonalist Cabal Reconditioning Camp.


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

"Here, watch this": http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Le-Nozze-Figaro-Schrott/dp/B0013HA838


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2016)

Totally depends on the person. Anyone showed me an opera I'd probably have to punch them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2016)

nathanb said:


> Send him to a Certified Atonalist Cabal Reconditioning Camp.


There's quite a waiting list. They could spend the time studying for the theory test of the New Complexity Army.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

A big part of getting into classical music is getting used to the soundscape - strings, brass, woodwinds, etc. The other part is helping people get used to listening for bigger musical ideas, not just 3" songs on the radio.

I actually think motion picture music could make a great intro to the soundscape. Plus it is easily accessible music. I'd ask the person about their favorite movies and music in movies they've really enjoyed. Start with those works and then look for bonafide classical works that aren't too far of a stretch.

Personally, for me, Eine Kleine Nachtmusik would NOT be the way to go.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

It really depends on the "newbie". Some folks are so prejudiced against it, it ain't even worth the effort.

The dude or duderína MUST come to me with an open mind, or they ain't even getting through the front door.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd recommend Mozart, Tchaikovsky, and Dvorak, and let them go wild from there.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

If it was a young person, I would recommend that they start with works by Holst, orTchaikovsky. Anything from the Romantic period that is accessible (or that sounds like film music). I think introducing them to something that sounds familiar to them will start the ball rolling. Young minds are easier to influence than old ones. If it was an older person, I wouldn't even try. (Sorry, I just have experienced too many failed attempts at the +50 crowd to expect success.)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The one thing I would not do is try too hard or overwhelm with too many selections. I might try to get across the idea of themes or motifs given a thorough workout, and Dvorak's 9th symphony as mentioned before is one of the most obvious in that.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Antiquarian said:


> If it was a young person, I would recommend that they start with works by Holst, orTchaikovsky. Anything from the Romantic period that is accessible (or that sounds like film music). I think introducing them to something that sounds familiar to them will start the ball rolling. Young minds are easier to influence than old ones. If it was an older person, I wouldn't even try. (Sorry, I just have experienced too many failed attempts at the +50 crowd to expect success.)


For the record I've started enjoying serialism within the past year or year and half and I am about 3 weeks away from turning 60. I also listen to dubstep, glitchtonica, and some so called "post-rock," so I'm not sure your experience is universal. Granted I may be an exception.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

You really should get more details about what sort of music the person likes before making recommendations but my top three to fire off to someone who asks are:

Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 7 in f# ( Yeah I know 8 is more popular but 7 is short and sweet and just as thrilling in that dark mood sort of way, maybe I tell them to go to 8 from there but it's not second choice..)

Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring, something they may recognize from "Fantasia"

Ligeti - Requiem (This one is really good at making people think twice about their preconceived notions about what absolute music really is...or can be.)

I'm sure over time my choices will change, but these are pretty decent "gateway" pieces for a newbie.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I know I've answered this before, either here or elsewhere, but anyway:

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto, Italian Symphony, Overture and Incidental Music for "Midsummer Night's Dream." They get right to the point, are extremely melodic, and in the case of "Dream" include some music quite likely to be recognized.

Two videos: 

"The Trout" with Du Pre, Barenboim, Perlman, Mehta and Zuckerman. Five young superstars having a blast playing music.

Bergman's "Magic Flute." The overture alone, featuring the audience members, should suggest that this is good stuff.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Weston said:


> Granted I may be an exception.


I think you are. Most people, in my opinion, are pretty set in their listening habits by the time they reach our age. Very few admit (at least in public) that they enjoy trying something new. I'm probably hanging around the wrong crowd, obviously. Curious, I've never thought of you as a "newbie". :tiphat:


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

Fugue Meister said:


> You really should get more details about what sort of music the person likes before making recommendations but my top three to fire off to someone who asks are:
> 
> Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 7 in f# ( Yeah I know 8 is more popular but 7 is short and sweet and just as thrilling in that dark mood sort of way, maybe I tell them to go to 8 from there but it's not second choice..)
> 
> ...


I love two of the three works you listed (Ligeti is really not my thing even though I have tried really hard), but there is NO WAY that those would be my recommendations for a person who, as the OP stated, comes from pop culture and is absolutely new in classical music unless I wanted to keep them from ever returning to classical music


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Bayreuth said:


> I love two of the three works you listed (Ligeti is really not my thing even though I have tried really hard), but there is NO WAY that those would be my recommendations for a person who, as the OP stated, comes from pop culture and is absolutely new in classical music unless I wanted to keep them from ever returning to classical music


Well all I can say is different people get into different things...

Those particular examples are things I have in the past, have had success bringing some people I know around to absolute music. The Ligeti in particular I was surprised by as after having it on in the background two of my friends asked not only what it was but if I had more music by that composer.

As for the other choices I don't see that either of those pieces would turn someone away from orchestral, like I said in my previous post the Stravinsky was in a 1940's Disney film so I don't quite understand how my selections are inaccessible..

I've said it before I think it makes more sense to present some 20th century music to a newbie than baroque or classical era stuff.. which many people this day in age (who have never heard it) would consider it boring or too paced (putting it nicely), where as 20th century pieces usually sounds closer to the sorts of sounds and dissonances you might find in say Radiohead or Grizzly Bear (which most newbies I know, know of and enjoy)

Doesn't seem to far fetched to me.


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

BTW I can't believe anyone didn't mention Bach yet


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

Fugue Meister said:


> Well all I can say is different people get into different things...
> 
> Those particular examples are things I have in the past, have had success bringing some people I know around to absolute music. The Ligeti in particular I was surprised by as after having it on in the background two of my friends asked not only what it was but if I had more music by that composer.
> 
> ...


Mmm, well, you might be right. But I'm sure that one thing that people from pop culture will be looking for is that idea of "tune" or "catchiness" which will help them to find an order into music and not get overwhelmed by something that, remember, is completely new to them. If you show them the wonderful Sacre du Printemps the experience for them might be pleasant but they will eventually return to their more accesible, catchy Radiohead tunes to get their dissonances. In a way I can't help thinking that it would be like introducing someone to painting by showing them some Picasso, Mondrian or Klee's abstract paintings instead of going to a more friendly type of art that they find "recognizable". If they like Da Vinci or Goya there are a lot of chances that they will follow up and will eventually end up enjoying Picasso deeply.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Bayreuth said:


> Mmm, well, you might be right. But I'm sure that one thing that people from pop culture will be looking for is that idea of "tune" or "catchiness" which will help them to find an order into music and not get overwhelmed by something that, remember, is completely new to them. If you show them the wonderful Sacre du Printemps the experience for them might be pleasant but they will eventually return to their more accesible, catchy Radiohead tunes to get their dissonances. In a way I can't help thinking that it would be like introducing someone to painting by showing them some Picasso, Mondrian or Klee's abstract paintings instead of going to a more friendly type of art that they find "recognizable". If they like Da Vinci or Goya there are a lot of chances that they will follow up and will eventually end up enjoying Picasso deeply.


I suppose there's a thread or two of truth to what you say here but I still maintain if you ask someone what they think of classical music there mind indubitably goes to examples in their head derived from television cat food commercials using Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik or the car advertisement using Beethoven's 5th..

My point is the "recognizable" pieces have all been overused in the wrong way (well not always but 90% of the time) therefore a persons association of said "recognizable" pieces are compromised by misuse of otherwise universally appreciated music. So why not play a newbie something fresh that challenges their notions of what absolute music can be?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

EarthBoundRules said:


> I'm interested in hearing how you would introduce a newcomer who is interested in exploring the vast world of classical music, assuming they haven't heard anything but some pop-culture pieces (Für Elise, Blue Danube, ect.)
> 
> I would show them some of Mozart's arias from his operas, Dvorak's 9th and Beethoven's 5th. The first two are very melodic and the third introduces the concept of motivic development and has a satisfying minor to major modulation over the course of the piece.
> 
> Now what would you do?


I'd tie 'em up and subject them to Adele's "Hello", cranked up high volume on an endless loop. After some hours I'm certain they'll be begging for a change. At which point they should be ready for some Mozart or Beethoven.

--- By the way, I just noticed that the description I wrote above -- _Adele's "Hello" ... on an endless loop _-- seems to describe the current state of Sirius XM radio, on any channel except the two "classical" stations available: Met Opera Radio and Symphony Hall!


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> I'd tie 'em up and subject them to Adele's "Hello", cranked up high volume on an endless loop. After some hours I'm certain they'll be begging for a change. At which point they should be ready for some Mozart or Beethoven.
> 
> --- By the way, I just noticed that the description I wrote above -- _Adele's "Hello" ... on an endless loop _-- seems to describe the current state of Sirius XM radio, on any channel except the two "classical" stations available: Met Opera Radio and Symphony Hall!


....Who is Adele?


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

Fugue Meister said:


> My point is the "recognizable" pieces have all been overused in the wrong way (well not always but 90% of the time) therefore a persons association of said "recognizable" pieces are compromised by misuse of otherwise universally appreciated music. So why not play a newbie something fresh that challenges their notions of what absolute music can be?


I agree 100% with you on this. It is something that misplaces the greatness of Beethoven's 5th or Mozart. However, I don't see why we shouldn't take advantage of it by showing newbies that those four notes they know from Beethoven's 5th hide a wonderful treasure behind it and that it is much more than a car advertising strategy. In the case that someone really wants to get into classical, I see this recognizability more like an oportunity than a burden. Of course it would need certain commitment on the half of the traditionally "pop-minded" individual to detach himself from stereotypes, but still, I think it would be much more easy to hook them into classical by easing them into it than by overwheming them


----------

